
API Harmony Hits the Next Major Version - psuter
http://www.apiful.io/intro/2017/01/20/new-harmony.html
======
sean_patel
> APIful is a blog dedicated to topics in web APIs and API based web services.
> Join us on moving the internet forward with APIs!

Not trolling, but seriously wondering what APIful.io's value proposition is.
Home page is confusing and after stumbling around a bit, it looks like they
crawl API usage on github and stackoverflow questions on those API.

How would a full-stack engineer like me use the site, and for what purpose /
value? Also, their about page list over 10 people. How is the site monetized??

~~~
ewittern
Hi Sean, there are two things:

API Harmony is a research prototype we develop here at IBM Research. Using it,
we explore things like mining API specifications, static code analysis of web
API requests, or API recommendation. Some of this research shows directly in
API Harmony (with sometimes good, sometimes fair, and sometimes rather poor
results, admittedly), and others are disseminated as more fundamental research
results (like our static analysis of web API requests, which made it to the
International Conference on Software Engineering this year).

APIful.io is a blog about our work, within API Harmony and beyond. We use it
to expose our results and (hopefully) foster discussions.

